# Sandy Hook Massacre....How the world sees us



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

The Connecticut school massacre: How the world sees us - The Week

Canada's The Globe and Mail:

There is something inexorable about the phenomenon of mass shootings in the United States. We have been forced to write about it with tragic regularity for years. We have exhausted adjectives to describe our horror and revulsion. We have stated and restated the problem&#8230;
The time for platitudes is past, Mr. President. It&#8217;s time the U.S. cured its gun sickness.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Britain's The Guardian:

The final difference is in many ways the most destructive of all. This is America's sheer difficulty in conducting any kind of rational collective conversation about gun control. In any other country, a shooting spree of the sort that took place in Newtown would set off a serious public debate. That's what happened after Dunblane in the U.K., after Port Arthur in Australia, and after [Anders] Breivik's killings in Norway. Nothing like this is now possible in the polarized gun culture of America, where law and politics have been unable to respond to such events for at least 20 years


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Germany's Die Tageszeitung:

Beyond the individual state of the killer, the U.S. has a national pathology. The legality of gun ownership is a matter of course in the U.S., more so than anywhere else in the world. In 2012, some 270 million firearms were in private ownership. Every year, (thousands of) people are killed with them. In most states it's easier to get a firearm than a driver's license.
This madness can only &#8212; if at all &#8212; be stopped in moments like this one. Against the tragic backdrop of 20 murdered children. And of a president like Barack Obama who has just won an election. The right wing has been pushed back a little, the public is appalled by the massacre.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Germany's Süddeutsche Zeitung:

President Obama's "never again" are little more than plaintive words. He's trying to provide comfort, but he certainly isn't promising any improvement. During Obama's first term, more than 40,000 of his compatriots died in a hail of bullets. One out of 10 of these victims was under the age of 18. He never even had the courage to at least come up with stronger laws to take some of the deadliest weapons out of the hands of civilians. Viewed in political terms, that is at least equivalent to the crime of failing to assist a person in danger. Obama points to the constitutionally protected right for US citizens to possess weapons. In reality, however, he is wary of a battle with the Republicans and the gun lobby. Their opposition to almost any kind of gun control borders on political complicity in murder and manslaughter...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 18, 2012)

I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.

Fuck them.  I don't live my life seeking the approval of others.. you should try it.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

So, the press in the rest of the world is loaded down with knee-jerk lolberals too.

Like that's any revelation?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Tzipi Shmilovitz at Israel's Yedioth Ahronoth:

America is not ready to talk about how it is easier to get a handgun than it is to see a doctor, not ready to speak about the video games that have extreme violence. It is just willing to sweep up everything under the carpet of tears.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.
> 
> Fuck them.  I don't live my life seeking the approval of others.. you should try it.



There was once a time of American exceptionalism

Now, the rest of the world does not think so


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 18, 2012)

How does Tibet see us?

How does Cuba see us?  Venezuela?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 18, 2012)

OMG.. cry me a river.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Dec 18, 2012)

Captain hyperbole, emotional rhetoric and demogoguery strikes again!


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 18, 2012)

And the "world" is doing so well, they can tell us what we should do.

I hear that the cartels of mexico want house to house gun confiscation in the US.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't give a flyin' f*ck what the world thinks.

Guns are *not* the problem.

American love of Medications *is the problem*.

What meds was the shooter on and for how long? 

Big Pharma is to blame.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.
> ...



Again, who fucking cares... but, I'd think they'd be singing our praises as we march into the abyss called Fabian Socialism that has worked so well for them...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

The United States form of government used to be the envy of the world

How much of the world envies our right to bear arms?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The United States form of government used to be the envy of the world
> 
> How much of the world envies our right to bear arms?


I bet these guys do...






Good thing there aren't very many Chinese though, huh?


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 18, 2012)

you are now the minority and will become an increasingly smaller and smaller minority.


You will hand them over with a smile and a thank you sir if this country decides to ban semis


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The United States form of government used to be the envy of the world
> 
> How much of the world envies our right to bear arms?



I think it has more to do with our never ending evolution into what has failed for the rest of the world.  I'm certain a lot of people are looking at what we are doing and saying.. WTF?????  I wanted to go to the U.S. to avoid that shit.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

What, leftloony...You don't think the unarmed victims at Tienamen Square might have wanted to shoot back?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

India's The Times of India:

For those griping about the American right to bear arms, wake up. *This is the 21st century and America's a settled state, not the rough-edged, wide open spaces of the 1780s when the Constitution was framed and everything, from land to liberty, was based on violent contests. Bearing arms then might have made sense  doing so today is swallowing the nonsense posed as liberty by commercial lobbies.* Some argue weapons empower victims against aggressors. If so, should second-graders pack pistols in their schoolbags? Such shaky logic simply intensifies dangerous situations.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The United States form of government used to be the envy of the world
> ...



Actually, I don't see them envying our guns


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Dec 18, 2012)

Did you wear waders to grandstand on those dead children, or were you in such a rush to get your agenda on over these deaths that you only remembered your "guns are bad" sign?


----------



## blastoff (Dec 18, 2012)

Dear Canada:

Go fuck yourself.  

But don't fret. In case some country tries to kick you ass you'll be able to hide behind us and we'll take care of it for you like a good bigger brother.

Regards, 

The U.S of A.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The United States form of government *used* to be the envy of the world.


Then the Banksters took over in 1913 and everything has since gone to sh*t.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Of course you don't....You're too busy genuflecting to the portrait in the background.


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 18, 2012)

You ought to ask them what they think of our military drones killing civilians in Pakistan and Libya.  They have Adam Lanza's total for dead kids beat by a country mile.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 18, 2012)

And as soon as someone in this world is in trouble who do they call first?

Germany?

Australia?

Canada?


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't give a flyin' f*ck what the world thinks.
> 
> Guns are *not* the problem.
> 
> ...



No, no...he was scratchy because his blood sugar level was low due to only having lite sodas to drink.
The hippies in the health food lobbying industry are to blame.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Captain hyperbole, emotional rhetoric and demogoguery strikes again!



NO KIDDING...good grief


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

Did any of you people criticise Obama for supposedly insulting other countries over the past four years (Israel, UK, Poland spring to mind)?
If their opinion mattered so much then, why doesn't it matter now?

Just wonderin'...........


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 18, 2012)

idb said:


> Did any of you people criticise Obama for supposedly insulting other countries over the past four years (Israel, UK, Poland spring to mind)?
> If their opinion mattered so much then, why doesn't it matter now?
> 
> Just wonderin'...........


Most non-sycophants know he's an idiot, so I suspect most of us shook our heads and went on.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

idb said:


> Did any of you people criticise Obama for supposedly insulting other countries over the past four years (Israel, UK, Poland spring to mind)?
> If their opinion mattered so much then, why doesn't it matter now?
> 
> Just wonderin'...........


I did...He's such an arrogant tool that he didn't bother with protocol briefings.

Probably still doesn't, but has such a slavishly devoted cadre of boot licking toadies in the press, that we don't often hear of such gaffes anymore.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

idb said:


> Did any of you people criticise Obama for supposedly insulting other countries over the past four years (Israel, UK, Poland spring to mind)?
> If their opinion mattered so much then, why doesn't it matter now?
> 
> Just wonderin'...........



Insulting now?

What ever happened to all the apologies?


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

Oddball said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you people criticise Obama for supposedly insulting other countries over the past four years (Israel, UK, Poland spring to mind)?
> ...



But it doesn't matter anyway because you don't care what the rest of the world thinks...right?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

idb said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


I care insofar as the president is supposed to be representing my nation and subsequently doesn't give two shits about getting rudimentary protocol briefings, for the job that he signed up to perform, to at least adequately do such representation....If he looks like an arrogant aloof horse's ass to me, it's a pretty safe bet that's what he's representing to the world.

Insofar as some leftist media wankers around the rest of the world feel about how private American citizens should be conducting their free nonviolent affairs, I care as much as I do about how our own lolberal media wankers feel about the situation....As in not at all.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Oddball said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I just gotta hear about all these insults

This is gunna be good


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Ohhh, you remember.
Removing the bust of Churchill from the Whitehouse and sending it back to the UK, mentioning Polish death camps in WW2, suggesting that Netanyahu might like to consider other policies to the Palestinians instead of the ones that aren't working, not meeting with Netanyahu because he was playing golf...or something.

I'm sure there were others.
But they don't matter now because it's not important what the rest of the world thinks.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

idb said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Or getting a pen holder made out of the wood of a slave ship from the British PM and sending him back with a couple of cheap plastic helicopters from the White House gift shop...Giving the Queen  the "gift" of an MP3 player with his "greatest hits" speeches on it (nope, nothing narcissistic there)...Bowing down to Middle Eastern Kings and Sheiks..Blowing off meeting with allies to attend fundraisers...

Just petty little things like that.


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

Oddball said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Cheers.
I knew there were others.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Oddball said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



OK conservatives

We have to have a little talk. The subject is equivalencies

We are talking about the image of the US due to the vicious execution of six year olds right before Christmas

And you offer up a bust of Churchill and an MP3 player as equivalents


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2012)

You've tried to draw equivalencies where there are none.

Not giving a shit what some bloviating Euroweenie newspaper windbag says about Americans, is quite a bit different from Americans not wanting their prez -a guy who signed up for the job- to look like a detached, supercilious, narcissistic jackass in diplomatic situations, which are supposed to be his fucking job.

Not surprised, though, that little distinctions as such need to be pointed out to a room-temerature IQ mouth breather like you.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 18, 2012)

Like I care if the French disapprove of the United States.
I know Libs feel that is the ultimate humiliation but I don't give a fuck how the 
French or any other country feels right now.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Oddball said:


> You've tried to draw equivalencies where there are none.
> 
> Not giving a shit what some bloviating Euroweenie newspaper windbag says about Americans, is quite a bit different from Americans not wanting their prez -a guy who signed up for the job- to look like a detached, supercilious, narcissistic jackass in diplomatic situations, which are supposed to be his fucking job.
> 
> Not surprised, though, that little distinctions as such need to be pointed out to a room-temerature IQ mouth breather like you.



Let's look at your equivalencies

The image of the US because an unchecked gunman can execute 20 six year olds right before Christmas

And 

Obama gave the queen an MP3 player

Damn....you guys are tough


----------



## martybegan (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, Hai there!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Like I care if the French disapprove of the United States.
> I know Libs feel that is the ultimate humiliation but I don't give a fuck how the
> French or any other country feels right now.



France?

How about Germany and England?  Our cowardice in attacking our raging gun problem has made us the laughing stock of the world


----------



## Triton (Dec 18, 2012)

If you want to end private ownership of firearms in this country put your efforts towards repealing the 2nd amendment.

Good luck


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Captain hyperbole, emotional rhetoric and demogoguery strikes again!



Youre sure not one to talk... ya hypocrite!


----------



## martybegan (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Like I care if the French disapprove of the United States.
> ...



He did say every other country in his post. 

RTFP.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Like I care if the French disapprove of the United States.
> ...



Have you looked into the mass killings in those countries? It happens there as well....

You asshat..!  

Have you heard from Norway???

I hear they have a handle on gun control as well .....


----------



## AmyNation (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, I don't care what other countires think. 

 I've noticed that other countries are quick at pointing out our faults, and extolling how they are far more civilized than us, but they are just as quick to stick their hand out and ask for our help and our leadership anytime there's a problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



There have been 13 mass shootings in the US Just in 2012 with 71 killed

U.S. mass shootings in 2012 - The Washington Post

The rest of the world looks at us in shock and says"What the hell is wrong with them?"

Why can't we?


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




*Good... maybe the fuckers will stop trying to sneak into this wicked place we call America...!*
You are a tool RW... just sayin'


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Large fonts do not a stronger argument make

We do not have many people from Germany or England trying to sneak into this country. They are actually our strongest allies and respect us

Yet, they look at our out of control gun culture and say...WTF?


----------



## AmyNation (Dec 18, 2012)

Gun ownership is in decline.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 18, 2012)

what i read in german publications was referring to german school shootings, and if another massacre like the recent ones in the US could happen again in germany. security measures and new laws were evaluated. finger pointing like linked from the taz are not the usual way of reporting from what i can tell.


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Like I care if the French disapprove of the United States.
> ...



Not a laughing stock RW.
More like "WTF?".


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 18, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> How does Tibet see us?
> 
> How does Cuba see us?  Venezuela?



You wanna be compared to them...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> India's The Times of India:
> 
> For those griping about the American right to bear arms, wake up. *This is the 21st century and America's a settled state, not the rough-edged, wide open spaces of the 1780s when the Constitution was framed and everything, from land to liberty, was based on violent contests. Bearing arms then might have made sense &#8212; doing so today is swallowing the nonsense posed as liberty by commercial lobbies.* Some argue weapons empower victims against aggressors. If so, should second-graders pack pistols in their schoolbags? Such shaky logic simply intensifies dangerous situations.



Maybe not second-graders, but imagine the difference it might have made if the principle had something more effective than the ability to lunge at the maniac shooting up her students.

Although, I will admit knowing several grade school aged children who have a lot more sense about firearms than you appear to have.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > You've tried to draw equivalencies where there are none.
> ...



So, you would have approved if he had shot those kids say...maybe closer to Easter, or maybe the Fourth of July?  What makes it so much more horrible this time of year than any other?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Like I care if the French disapprove of the United States.
> ...



So has your boi king, so has our Congress, there are any number of things making us the laughingstock of the world.  You have a point...other than the one on the top of your head?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



An average of 5.46 bodies per "mass shooting".  Your definition of "mass shooting" is comparable to the usual description of epidemic levels of people sickened by food-borne illness.  IOW, if one or two people are affected, it's a freakin' horror.
How many people are killed by automobiles annually?  So what's the answer to that?  Many more killed by automobiles than guns.  So the logical answer would be to ban automobiles, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Because you look at six year olds as innocents. You wonder about the excitement these children felt about the coming of Christmas. You wonder about the plans their parents made to make the day special for them

Then to see it all taken away by a gunman who executed them one by one. Christmas will never be the same for that community


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 18, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Only 5.46 huh?

You are a first class asshole


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

Does it really need to be said AGAIN that "the world" can kiss our ass?


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



...and so the normalisation of multiple random shootings continues in the minds of the public.
You will be putting a smile on the faces of the gun industry with this post.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 18, 2012)

idb said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't care whether they smile, or not.  I care even less what the rest of this world thinks we should be doing.  People in glass houses should not be tossing stones.  

As far as this incident, and the others like it, it is a horrific statement about the state this country is in currently.  It isn't the guns, it's the people.  This guy was plain evil.  What do we do about this kind of evil?  That is what needs to be answered.   But you all do not want to know the answers to the hard questions.  You all want some knee-jerk, feel-good, we did something bullshit that will _not_ stop evil.


----------



## idb (Dec 18, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Try reading back over my posts - that's exactly what I've been advocating.
By all means address the immediate issue of security but the reasons behind these acts should be examined for the true long-term solution.
Do Americans want to be living behind walls and sending their kids into fortified buildings to protect them from *other Americans*?
It's more than guns - it's the society.
But the discussion isn't being held, largely because of the selfish attitude of certain special-interest groups.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 18, 2012)

Wowza. 

The level of Conservative butt-hurt in this thread is off the charts. 

Y'all just cannot stand for a millisecond that someone somewhere is saying something less than positive about the US. They don't understand why we do it the way we do, then they hear about another school shooting, and since they happen here more than anywhere, they wonder why. 

Some of you need to get a grip.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Wowz
> 
> Y'all just cannot stand for a millisecond that someone somewhere is saying something less than positive about the US.






No, Americans just don't give a shit what "someone somewhere" is saying.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Wowz
> ...



In this thread it's apparently to the point of finding it offensive, at least to some. 

Sometimes you can even learn something from hearing criticism.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Wowz
> ...



Yeah they do. You can say over and over again that they don't, but we know that is untrue. Maybe a certain section of the US doesn't care what others do, but most do. It's human nature. It's also human nature to deny you give a shit, when in fact, you do.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...





Sometimes you can grow up and stop worrying about what the other kiddies on the playground think about you.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Bullshit. You don't understand Americans.


----------



## GWV5903 (Dec 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The Connecticut school massacre: How the world sees us - The Week
> 
> Canada's The Globe and Mail:
> 
> ...



What's your point? Could it be that this brand of criticism is tasteless? No...

No, your to worried about what they may think, but how many terrorist bombings have happened in the wonderful UK that we started telling them how they are to open to Islamic or IRA cowards?? 

Can you embarrass yourself somewhere else, please stop telling people your an American... 

Accept it, your a fucking joke...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Connecticut school massacre: How the world sees us - The Week
> ...



The point is simply this...

We are the United States. We are the predominant power in the world both economically and militarily without question. We have also held our society up to the rest of the world to follow with values like freedom, liberty and justice that we have tried to spread throughout the world.

What is it about criticism that sends the conservatives into a frenzy of "They are worse" "Who gives a fuck about what the rest of the world says?". Criticism is healthy. It is beneficial to see yourself as others see you.

We are not being criticized by countries that hate us. We are being criticized by countries that love and respect the US (Canada, England, Germany), countries that owe us a lot for what we have done for them. It does not mean they are ungrateful or disrespectful.

They are looking at our society from afar and saying....WTF is going wrong with the US?

Conservatives refuse to admit it.....Something is seriously wrong with our culture

Attacking those who point it out will not help


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> What is it about criticism that sends the conservatives into a frenzy of "They are worse" "Who gives a fuck about what the rest of the world says?".





"Who gives a fuck?" hardly seems like "a frenzy." If anything, you seem to be all in a bundle to insist we give a fuck. Sorry, we don't.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What is it about criticism that sends the conservatives into a frenzy of "They are worse" "Who gives a fuck about what the rest of the world says?".
> ...



Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Why would we? Most people outgrow the whole "gosh, what do the other kids think of me?" phase somewhere in adolescence. It's juvenile, impractical, and pointless. If you've got some personal issues with arrested emotional development, that's your problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Adults deal with criticism. It is how we mature

If your best friend said you had a drinking problem ....would you consider what he was saying? or scream...Who gives a fuck what you say?


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 19, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.
> 
> Fuck them.  I don't live my life seeking the approval of others.. you should try it.



Not caring what the civilized world thinks is a major part of the problem. You should get out into the world and see what this shithole you speak of is really like.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 19, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.
> 
> Fuck them.  I don't live my life seeking the approval of others.. you should try it.



It only took one post for someone to get this stupid.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 19, 2012)

Marginalize NRA as the radical group it is


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> If your best friend said you had a drinking problem ....would you consider what he was saying? or scream...Who gives a fuck what you say?




Who do you see playing the role of "best friend" here, Junior?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.
> ...





Ah, there we go. The inevitable lefty presumption that anyone who doesn't agonize over what some wan, flaccid Europeans sniff about over their lattes must have no experience or knowledge of "the world."   You gonna start asking everyone if they have a passport now?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If your best friend said you had a drinking problem ....would you consider what he was saying? or scream...Who gives a fuck what you say?
> ...



I consider countries like Canada, England and Germany to be our best friends. They respect the US and actually care whathappens here

Why do you have such outrage when others criticize?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 19, 2012)

The sad and disturbing thing about the INTERNET is that the loudest, dumbest, most radical face of our people is shown to the word.  I care what other people think, as do most normal human beings.  Sociopaths, narcissistic and paranoid personalties, don't give a damn about others or what others think.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You are sadly naive. You know what those countries care about? The same thing every other country cares about; their own interests.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Why do you have such outrage when others criticize?




You keep trying to insist on seeing "outrage." Indifference is not outrage no matter how well that might suit your worldview.




The only criticism that deserves to be taken seriously is that which comes from a legitimate source and that has been given for a legitimate reason.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your simplistic views of the role of the United States in global politics is hardly surprising.

What happens here affects the world. It is in the best interests of the world for the United States to succeed. I have been to Europe and yes, they do care what is happening in the US. Many Europeans are more knowlegeable about US affairs than Americans


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Then fucking move there dumbass!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



LOL.......... nice response


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



First, our freedoms and our liberty are on life support, just waiting for this socialist administration to declare them null and void...all for the betterment of this Nation.

Second, I'm reading a lot of conservatives on all these boards who are concerned about what is wrong with our culture.  Maybe you've missed their posts in your blind rush to condemn all that is conservative.  I'm seeing agreement between conservative and liberal that there is something fundamentally wrong with our society.  The disagreement comes when we discuss just how to 'fix' it.  Stripping the people of even more of their Constitutional rights, their liberty and freedom, will not 'fix' this.  Only deep soul-searching, brutal, introspective honesty will start the healing.  The questions are hard, the answers will be even harder.

As for 'criticism'?  Criticism can be helpful or destructive.  The only criticism I see in your examples is a denigration of all principles viewed as "conservative" by typically liberal sources.  The only offered solutions propose tearing away the very freedoms you claim our critics admire.

Maybe our critics should take a long, hard look at their own "houses" before they cast their eyes on ours.  They will not, however.  It is far easier to look at someone else and tell them all about what they should do to 'fix' their problems.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Maybe because their media sources are not so biased and blindly spouting the liberal bullshit out of every media orifice available.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd rather live here than in any of those places.


----------



## elvis (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Neither does you thanking God for massacred children.   You really are a waste of skin.  You should do the whole world a favor and off yourself.


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 19, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.
> ...


As someone who has been to some truly shitty places on Earth, the US is pretty damn nice.

So which unfortunate country are you blighting with your miserable carcass?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2012)

I came across this article while reading up on the news:

Chinese State Media Demands US Citizens Be Disarmed

As far as I am concerned, the Chinese, and all those others can go fuck themselves.  Until armed American civilians invade their homelands, they have no dog in this fight.  They have their own problems, and China is proof that evil people don't need guns to carry out their nefarious attacks.



> A series of uncoordinated *mass stabbings, hammer attacks, and cleaver attacks* in the People's Republic of China began in March 2010. The spate of attacks left at least 21 dead and some 90 injured. Analysts have blamed mental health problems caused by rapid social change for the rise in these kind of mass murder and murder-suicide incidents


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_attacks_in_China_(2010–2011)

And let's just discuss how horrible the homicide rate in the US really is.  We are not even close to the top of the list.  Where's all the international outrage about the murder rate in Africa, or South America?  [crickets chirping...chirping...]
List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nope, they can all go piss up a rope.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I have been to Europe and yes, they do care what is happening in the US. Many Europeans are more knowlegeable about US affairs than Americans




There we go. That's what you've been dying to say all along.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



NOLA was in New Orleans calling places like Paris, Vienna and Amsterdam shitholes. Go ahead, be as stupid as him.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




Gosh, I wonder if he has a passport! Do you think he's as wordly and sophisticated as you? Do ya? Do ya?


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 19, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Ireland. You should not brag about going to shitholes.


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 19, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Make up your mind.  Or just shut your cockholster.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



True that...

Europeans do not watch FoxNews


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to Europe and yes, they do care what is happening in the US. Many Europeans are more knowlegeable about US affairs than Americans
> ...



It is true..

Many Europeans closely follow our culture and our politics. It goes without saying that Canadians do.  And face it, many  Americans are just fucking dumb. They could care less about our issues and our politics


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

elvis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Nice sentiment

Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obama's base.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Fox Nation


----------



## elvis (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fuck off.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This is quite true...just look who they most recently elected to be the so-called leader of this country.  Twice.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

elvis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



You seem to have unwarranted anger issues. I see nothing in my posting warranting such an offensive response as that I should kill myself.
 You need to step back, cool off and realize this is just a political message board. As Americans, we are free to post our political views and exchange ideas. I have remained civil in my posts and am deeply offended by your enraged response

I sincerely wish you and your family a Merry Christmas and hope you use this season to reflect on your obsessions. Good luck to you


----------



## Leweman (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As should you


----------



## Oddball (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The point is simply this...
> 
> We are the United States. We are the predominant power in the world both economically and militarily without question. We have also held our society up to the rest of the world to follow with values like freedom, liberty and justice that we have tried to spread throughout the world.
> 
> ...


No, we're being criticized by a bunch of socialistic, ivory tower dwelling,  know-it-all  media gasbags from around the world....And I'll happily tell them to fuck off just like I'd tell the likes of socialistic, ivory tower dwelling,  know-it-all  media gasbags like E.J. Dionne, Paul Krugman, and George Stepsonallofus  to fuck off.

And telling busybodies to STFU and mind their own goddamn business is not attacking them.


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 19, 2012)

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The point is simply this...
> ...


It's kinda like listening to your ex complaining about you.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> And face it, many  Americans are just fucking dumb. They could care less about our issues and our politics





Speak for yourself, dickbreath.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 19, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Yeah, whatever that means.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually, that is not true. my father in law thinks that it is hilarious. Some Europeans at first think that it is a brilliant political satire, then they are shocked to discover that it is real.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


When I was in Ireland, it was a shithole.


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



It is a gorgeous, mystical country, you must have been on a cheapo tour.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Nope.  I was living in France at the time and some of my pals and I roadtripped there.  Mid 80's.  It was a tragic shithole.  Mystical, yes.  Pretty, mostly. Poor shithole, that too.  I rather prefer living where I am, especially being a woman.







^^^  Killed by the Irish government not allowing her to abort during her critical miscarriage.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Piss off.  Have a fucked up Christmas, atheist.


----------



## elvis (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



The funny part is where he claims to be civil.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

elvis said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yup.  And, all this talk of Christmas from an atheist.

Irony on several levels.



rightwinger said:


> As an atheist...sure, if God shows she exists I am willing to change my views
> 
> I just see no current evidence of the fact. Atheism is not a religion, it is just an honest evaluation of the facts as they are presented


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Is that what it is, growing up? 

You know what kind of people don't give a shit about other's opinions? Assholes.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

And don't confuse things Unkie, everyone getting pissy about the opinions do care, in fact it pisses them off.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...






"You know what kind of people don't give a shit about other's opinions?"


Yeah, confident, rational adults.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> And don't confuse things Unkie, everyone getting pissy about the opinions do care, in fact it pisses them off.




It seems a difficult concept for you, but indifference is NOT "pissed off."


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Bobbo, if someone doesn't like me, I really don't give a shit.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Fair enough, but did you read that in many of the foreign opinions, that they 'didn't like us'?


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > And don't confuse things Unkie, everyone getting pissy about the opinions do care, in fact it pisses them off.
> ...



I understand the difference. 

Indifferent would probably not bother to comment on this thread.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Or, people that can't take criticism. 

Only a complete moron thinks they have all the answers.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Nah, I didn't see that.

They sure are free to comment on our gun laws, but I really don't care about what they think about them.  All things considered, I am living exactly where I want to live.  And, I have plenty of experience living and working outside of the USA.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Well....if you are going to get all bitchy about it

Happy Holidays to you and yours


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Piss off.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

elvis said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have always treated you with the respect you have earned


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Looks like somebody is getting coal for Christmas


----------



## Swagger (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Britain's The Guardian:
> 
> The final difference is in many ways the most destructive of all. This is America's sheer difficulty in conducting any kind of rational collective conversation about gun control. In any other country, a shooting spree of the sort that took place in Newtown would set off a serious public debate. That's what happened after Dunblane in the U.K., after Port Arthur in Australia, and after [Anders] Breivik's killings in Norway. Nothing like this is now possible in the polarized gun culture of America, where law and politics have been unable to respond to such events for at least 20 years



The Guardian is in no position to lecture anyone on anything. They got into a lather over Britain's biggest supermarket chain offshoring its online operations to avoid VAT. Turned out later on in another newspaper's follow-up investigation that thou holy Guardian was guilty of doing exactly the same thing. Look-up Guardian Media Group if you don't believe me.

Anyway, like you say, it's unlikely that so many on here who are protesting that they don't give a damn about what people overseas think of them and the U.S. is true. But for anyone that actually understands anything about the U.S. and how she works, as opposed to the cappuccino critics who only pontificate about America amongst themselves in order to create a veneer of detached, self-congratulatory interest (or, to look 'cool'), they understand what the real problem is: the pharmacutical industry who seem to be given almost carte blanche by those in power to trial their products on impressionable children (and parents). That's what a lot of us overseas literally shake our heads in disbelief at.

Guns are inanimate objects that require an unhinged (or doped-up) person to train them on innocent people. Ask Europe's right-wing about knee-jerk legislation in response to tragedies like this and they'll nod towards the streets. Gun bans only punish law-abiding citizens, and empower criminals.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In a sense, I am.  Coal under high pressure.

Piss off.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Exactly, you didn't see that. 

I have no qualms with not being interested in their opinions, that's anyone's choice to make. 

It's the anger that struck me, and again, I don't think you were one of those I was making the comment about.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.



Obviously you do, or you wouldn't have even read the thread, let alone taken the time to post in it.

The "shithole", from the rest of the planet's perspective, may be closer than you'd like to admit.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...





Do you forget what this site is?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...




That is not a logical conclusion.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Like I care if the French disapprove of the United States.
> I know Libs feel that is the ultimate humiliation but I don't give a fuck how the
> French or any other country feels right now.



Huh?  Where did anyone mention France?  I saw Canada, the UK, Germany, Israel and India posted.  France wasn't mentioned.

Do you actually think that Canada is _France_?  No wonder we're slipping in international rep if we're this ignorant.  I used to live in France and I could see they're pretty insular out there.  But not _nearly _to the level where they didn't know the difference between two countries that aren't even on the same continent.  No wonder we stagnate.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Si modo said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...





Oh no, that can't be. If you aren't a raging lefty who tears his hair out over what person X from country Y *knows* the US should be and do then you absolutely _must_ be a rube who has never left his village and couldn't find the Earth on a map of the Earth.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Sure it is, in the sense I'm speaking of, which isn't 'not giving a shit'. 

You and several others give quite a large shit, otherwise it's tough to get angry, as some of you did. 

In the end Unkotard, you can be as pissy as you want about it. 

Then you can be pissy when I point it out and laugh.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...





Sorry, Si isn't stupid.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


My take on not giving a shit is more a 'meh' than a 'fuck those asshole retards'.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...




It most certainly is not. Indifference does NOT equate to "can't take criticism" no matter how much you insist otherwise.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




But you are.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh damn Unkie, that was so witty. 

I'm gonna print this out and put it on top of my christmas tree.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



I travelled all over Ireland and failed to find the shithole.  In New Orleans* however, I found it in about two minutes.

* (Just because SoggyinNOLA brought up the idea of everywhere-that-is-not-his-own-country being a "shithole".  I'd bet next week's paycheck he's never seen the world beyond Slidell).


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Unkie this is obviously over your head. 

Look little buddy, you and a few others got really butt-hurt over the op, I don't care what you want to call it, that's just what happened. 

Also, I don't care if you think acting like a teenager is the sign of a "confident, rational adult".


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...




You can put it somewhere else, stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Pogo said:


> * (Just because SoggyinNOLA brought up the idea of everywhere-that-is-not-his-own-country being a "shithole".  I'd bet next week's paycheck he's never seen the world beyond Slidell).





There we go. The lefty attitude, just as predicted.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > * (Just because SoggyinNOLA brought up the idea of everywhere-that-is-not-his-own-country being a "shithole".  I'd bet next week's paycheck he's never seen the world beyond Slidell).
> ...



Yeah, we certainly have a knack for the logic.

Otherwise known as 'what always escapes Unkie'.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...





Again, you have nothing but the insistence that indifference means something other than what it does because you really, really need it to. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLrpBLDWyCI]That is why you fail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You apparently have NO knack whatsoever for logic. The above statements suggest quite the contrary.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're arguing about the proper meaning and usage of "indifference". 

My job here is obviously done.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe if you keep stomping your feet, I'll relinquish and finally agree that you're not acting like a child. 

Probably not though.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...





If your job was to make yourself look like an illogical dope, then yes.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



If that's how I came across to you or any of the other morons that I was initially referring to, then yes, I obviously did it right. 

That makes you mad too, doesn't it?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

If this is your way of throwing in the towel, then just go already.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldn't call it that, but unlike some here I can't spend every waking minute on the board.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I wouldn't call it that, but unlike some here I can't spend every waking minute on the board.




You'd probably make less of an ass of yourself if you were asleep.


----------



## GWV5903 (Dec 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let's pretend for a moment you really want a solution as you state, please provide the conversation where this gun convinced Adam Lanza to walk into that school and shoot 26 innocent people, when you can do that, then and only then can you blame the gun...

For the sake of our argument, take the assault rifles off the market today, ban them, destroy the molds, turn them into scrape, it will not help the Adam Lanza's of the world...

What's the difference between the suicide bomber and Adam Lanza?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Interesting point of view

Let me address it. 

Guns cannot shoot themselves
People cannot shoot bullets by themselves

It took a combination of a gun and a human to kill first graders

Bob Costas addressed part of your question and was savagely attacked from the right, We have a gun culture in this country. It is part of our soul. That gun does nothing to make you shoot it but our culture of movies, video games, literature all support the man with a gun fantasy. For most, that fantasy is a lone gunman fighting off the bad guys. For others, the fantasy is I am going to use my gun to right all the wrongs in my life.

For most gun owners that fantasy remains just that. It is when those fantasies become a reality that we end up with a situation like Sandy Hook Elementary


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Interesting point of view
> 
> Let me address it.
> 
> ...



Dude, none of us fantasize as much about our "guns" as you do.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting point of view
> ...



Based on reading some of the posts on this board the last few weeks, I would beg to differ


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 20, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



A hooked nose?


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It wasn't one of the "gun nuts" that fantasized about a legal firearm that kills one hundred people in a minute.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Nor that an AR-15 can only fire 12 rounds a minute


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Buy any cyanide yet?


----------



## tjvh (Dec 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The Connecticut school massacre: How the world sees us - The Week
> 
> Canada's The Globe and Mail:
> 
> ...



America... Cure its gun sickness? What are the gun control freaks moving to countries that better fit their ideologies?


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Out of the box, twelve to fifteen.  Not one hundred like you saw in the movies.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



12 rounds a minute is one ever five seconds

I could do that with a bolt action..try again


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Of all the cultures in the world, the US is the easiest to understand.

if your attitude ("I don't give a shit what anybody else thinks") ever becomes the norm in the US, then your country is doomed to failure. There is nothing like blind arrogance that will lead to failure. Thinking your world is Utopia and not open to criticism is a trait of the vacuous. People who believe that there lot is perfect are the ones who head for a downfall.The only people in the world who think they were/are impervious to criticism had names like Stalin, Hitler, Pot and Mugabe.

Because when you start thinking like that you don't see you own failings. And if you can't see that, then it's too late for you...


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




At some point you're going to tell me which firearm you were thinking of that kills one hundred people in a minute, right?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...





Thanks for going to the trouble to *prove* that you _don't_ understand at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> if your attitude ("I don't give a shit what anybody else thinks") ever becomes the norm in the US, then your country is doomed to failure. There is nothing like blind arrogance that will lead to failure. Thinking your world is Utopia and not open to criticism is a trait of the vacuous. People who believe that there lot is perfect are the ones who head for a downfall....






The 'quote' you used above is inaccurate and a deliberate misrepresentation, and your conclusions are completely illogical.


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Of all the cultures in the world, the US is the easiest to understand.


Has anyone ever told you you're a tedious and condescending asshole?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I'll bet you just swoon over Barry S., don't you?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the cultures in the world, the US is the easiest to understand.
> ...




You forgot to include 'and an ignorant dimwit.'


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


I figured that was obvious.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



analogous auto-biographical freudian slip much? 

Merry Christmas btw!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2012)

Americans aren't impervious to criticism.  We know it exists.  We just don't give a fuck.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 28, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Which part don't i understand?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 28, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the cultures in the world, the US is the easiest to understand.
> ...



All the time.every single one of them a conservative, neocon, whackjob loser.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 28, 2012)

During the last year before I retired, we had dealings with several British and French companies.  They, the French in particular, believe that most of America is crazy.  They all though American evangelicals are loopy.  None of them, even those who attend church services, simply can't believe the anti-intellectualism and anti-science positions of these people.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 28, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No. I bet you think he is a kenyan Muslim from Indonesia.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 28, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No. 

Happy new year caligula....


----------



## jillian (Dec 28, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



i bet you intentionally don't use his real name.



seriously, why do people do that? do you think it's compelling? i've discussed issues with you. you're smart enough not to do that.

mostly, would you want to be called by the last name of a stepfather with whom you have/had no relationship? 

and his name is barack.. it's the same as baruch in hebrew and means 'blessing'. a nice name, i think.

p.s. why does someone have to make you 'swoon' to make you vote against people with whom you don't agree? did romney make you 'swoon'?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Romney was never my first choice, so I doubt "swoon" would work to describe my feelings about him.  

As far as "Barry S."?  He did at some point in his life use that name, so it is as valid as any other.   I choose not to recognize his office, nor the name he has decided better suits his purposes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 28, 2012)

Who cares about how some people, with no power, refuse to except the president as president?

Does not matter at all other than to reveal the individual as one who is not in touch is all.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Who cares about how some people, with no power, refuse to except the president as president?
> 
> Does not matter at all other than to reveal the individual as one who is not in touch is all.



Who cares whether you care?  
I suppose I'll care when the brown shirts arrive to round me up with all the others who care as much as I do.  Until then...meh.


----------



## jillian (Dec 28, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



and obama wasn't my first choice... hillary was. romney was a no-go for about a million reasons. so 'swoon' wouldn't work for me either. i think that was my point.

he was... b/c his mother gave him the name when she moved him as a child. it isn't his name. 

i don't care if you "choose" not to recognize his office or his name. he is the president of the united states... and his name is barack obama.

and he beats the heck out of the moron who was president for the eight years before him. 

but if you want to diminish yourself... i think that's a shame.


----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2012)

Without reading the endless rants on this, my response is - who cares how the rest of the world views us?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 28, 2012)

Relax, my wacky board members, no 'brown shirts' or black helicopters are coming for you.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2012)

longknife said:


> Without reading the endless rants on this, my response is - who cares how the rest of the world views us?



As long as we're on the same planet ..... _we do_.

Of course if that's not the case, all bets are off.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 30, 2012)

longknife said:


> Without reading the endless rants on this, my response is - who cares how the rest of the world views us?


People so insecure that they need the opinions of others to create their own sense of self esteem.

Kinda fucked up, but there it is.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

It must be a matter of perspective. 

I think angrily knee-jerking to criticism seems insecure.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 30, 2012)

Not giving a shit what detached socialist dickweeds who live in countries that our ancestors abandoned generations ago, hardly seems knee-jerk.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

NO! Man is an Island.  I think?

--Oddball


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Not giving a shit what detached socialist dickweeds who live in countries that our ancestors abandoned generations ago, hardly seems knee-jerk.



There were comments from all over the world, not just Europe. I'm sure you couldn't bare to read past the first one though, because the anger and all. 

I don't know, I think it was knee-jerking.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't really care where the irrelevant prattlings of socialist central planner media busybodies come from.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

I believe that you think that's what you're doing.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 30, 2012)

Regardless, I can barely muster up one single fuck to give to _*American*_  know-it-all busybody media hacks, who think they know better how to live my life than I do...Why would that change just because the know-it-all busybody media hack is from another country?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 30, 2012)

The irony of this is that the majority of Americans' ancestors left these places because of oppression by their governments.

Seriously, that's pretty funny.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

Who gives a flying fuck how the world sees us? Maybe if you cared more about how your fellow Americans see you, you would be better off.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who gives a flying fuck how the world sees us? *Maybe if you cared more about how your fellow Americans see you, you would be better off.*



What makes you think I don't? By using "think" I may be meeting you more than halfway.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 30, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't give a flyin' f*ck what the world thinks.
> 
> Guns are *not* the problem.
> 
> ...



Less drugs....more guns!


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


The Dr is another one of those "everyone who disagrees with me is an _X_" sorta guy.

Yet another reason to shrug off his opinion.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who gives a flying fuck how the world sees us? Maybe if you cared more about how your fellow Americans see you, you would be better off.



I hate that they see us as Americans as welshers.  That means we suck because we all hate welshers.  Don't you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

Zoom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a flying fuck how the world sees us? Maybe if you cared more about how your fellow Americans see you, you would be better off.
> ...



I hate they you lie, but what's a person to do with an idiot for an American like you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebnc, slow down, read what you have written and re-write, please.  You are stupid, but even you are doing a job on yourself now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc, slow down, read what you have written and re-write, please.  You are stupid, but even you are doing a job on yourself now.



jake you've shown your ignorance way to many times for me to give a fuck what you say.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2012)

too


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> too



Since you have a problem understanding what the purpose the second amendment is for, I really don't give a god damn what you think should be used. 
to too or fucking two is fucking irrelevant at this god damn fucking time.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2012)

It is only irrelevant if one has no regard for accuracy. You ought to just thank me and try to do better next time. That is the adult way to respond to someone when they offer assistance.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> It is only irrelevant if one has no regard for accuracy. You ought to just thank me and try to do better next time. That is the adult way to respond to someone when they offer assistance.



You don't understand the second amendment and I don't give a god damn about what when where and how a word should be used it's fucking irrelevant.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > It is only irrelevant if one has no regard for accuracy. You ought to just thank me and try to do better next time. That is the adult way to respond to someone when they offer assistance.
> ...



I'll play. What makes you think that I do not understand the second Amendment? Is it something that I said? Please, remind me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

Says the most ignorant doosh on the Board, bigrebncDoosh.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc, slow down, read what you have written and re-write, please.  You are stupid, but even you are doing a job on yourself now.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebncDoosh has no idea of what the 2nd Amendment means.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Do you support banning AR 15's? or any military style firearms?
Tic toc tic toc.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Outright, no.

But what does that question have to do with my understanding of the Second Amendment. Your brain has some faulty connections, I believe.

And....you already said that I do not understand the Amendment. Why are you asking any questions at all?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

I support _Heller_, which gives Congress the right to do so: paragraph 1 (F).



bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





> But what does that question have to do with my understanding of the Second Amendment.


WOW you answered no you don't think military style rifles should be banned but you asked this question, I truly believe that you do not understand what the second amendment  is for. WOW.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebncDoosh, as usual, displays no Constitutional context for the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Lameness noted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebncDoosh, as usual, displays no Constitutional context for the 2nd Amendment.



clueless as usual.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




'Second Amendment' is a proper noun, you illiterate douche.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I would have to agree yes you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I am much to big of a man to point little infraction out unlike lone clown boy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, bigrebncDoosh is clueless.  

From the 2008 _DC v. Heller_ ruling, written by Scalia:  "Like most rights, *the Second Amendment right is not unlimited*. It is *not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose*: For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Courts opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms."





bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebncDoosh, as usual, displays no Constitutional context for the 2nd Amendment.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, bigrebncDoosh is clueless.
> 
> From the 2008 _DC v. Heller_ ruling, written by Scalia:  "Like most rights, *the Second Amendment right is not unlimited*. It is *not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose*: For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Courts opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms."
> 
> ...


Has Miller vs US been over turned Lewis vs. US?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2012)

Not the point at all, bigrebDoosh, and this is where you fail in this OP.  The point is the 2nd Amendment is not limited, meaning the Congress, outside an outright ban of all weapons, may certainly ban assault weapons or military-style weapons because you do not have an absolute right "to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not the point at all, bigrebDoosh, and this is where you fail in this OP.  The point is the 2nd Amendment is not limited, meaning the Congress, outside an outright ban of all weapons, may certainly ban assault weapons or military-style weapons because you do not have an absolute right "to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose."



Yes it is very much so the point.. If Miller and Lewis has not been over turned, then you have nothing at all. Miller and Lewis both say military style firearms are the only firearms protected by the second amendment.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2012)

Hollywood, a culture of violence.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxRlpRcorEU]Demand A Plan - Demand Celebrities Go F*CK Themselves! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btvSE6tVHzQ]John Wayne on liberals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2012)

Obama is planning on using state and local authorities to take away our guns.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vouPsyszV4]Barrack Obama on Gun Control and Second Amendment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2012)

They did it to religious groups during the Clinton administration. They've already designated their targets this time, and are training for it to happen early next year.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Are you "much *to* big of a man" to admit that you didn't catch the error in the first place? 

Do you think Unkotare is a small moan for having done so, but are just too tired to tell him that? 

Is every sentence you write dishonest?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2012)

Argue with Scalia, not me.  The government has the right to  regulate certain style of weapons, ban those weapons, and confiscate those weapons.  Until Heller is overturned, Lewis and Miller have no meaning.

Tis what tis.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not the point at all, bigrebDoosh, and this is where you fail in this OP.  The point is the 2nd Amendment is not limited, meaning the Congress, outside an outright ban of all weapons, may certainly ban assault weapons or military-style weapons because you do not have an absolute right "to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose."
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What ever floats your boat son.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Argue with Scalia, not me.  The government has the right to  regulate certain style of weapons, ban those weapons, and confiscate those weapons.  Until Heller is overturned, Lewis and Miller have no meaning.
> 
> Tis what tis.
> 
> ...


I will when and if the time comes, But I'm asking you has Miller vs. US and Lewis vs, U.S. been over turned?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 31, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Argue with Scalia, not me.  The government has the right to  regulate certain style of weapons, ban those weapons, and confiscate those weapons.  Until Heller is overturned, Lewis and Miller have no meaning.
> ...




scalia vs. bigfailrebel

case law too be learnet bye future law studenet and constitutiotnaloasts watchdogs


----------



## Noomi (Dec 31, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.



Take a look at your economy and tell me how great your country is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't give a flying fuck how the world sees us...  look a the shithole that is the rest of the planet.
> ...



OH so now it's the economy that makes us great or not? America is moving more liberal progressive, that's why our economy is in the shape it is in. Thanks to Americans who want to be shit stains like you here we are. But let me tell you something bitch, America's greatness has not one god damn thing to do with it's economy. It's something whiny ass bitches like you will never have. With a majority of Americans it's the will to fight and not roll over like whiny ass bitches like you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 1, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



You really were born 200 years too late Reb....

Actually the reason your economy is in the shape it is in is due to uber greedy Wall Streeters who earned a whopping $135 billion in remuneration in 2011. Now go ahead and tell me they're 'progressives' and 'liberals'. I dare ya....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Continue to blame wall street, doesn't matter Grump you can only feed lazy people for so long. Progressive entitlement programs is a major factor for the reason America has a shitty economy, but I digress America's economy doesn't make it great. It's the fighting will of the people that makes it great.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 1, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i think that almost borders on the straw man. It's the great conservative bogey man that there are millions of people with a sense on entitlement. Those that really do feel that sense are few and far between in my experience.

I totally disagree with your assessment of what makes any country great, and that includes the USA..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



irrelevant.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 1, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Only in as much as is your opinion....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




Your opinion is irrelevant when discussing issues of America. My opinion is relevant because I have a vested interest in this country. You don't


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 1, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Most of the world has a vested interest in the USA,,....unfortunate, but true


----------



## sitarro (Jan 1, 2013)

Oddball said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hey don't forget about the neanderthal wife manhandling the Queen...that was my favorite.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

Scalia will do for me.  Your question is immaterial.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Argue with Scalia, not me.  The government has the right to  regulate certain style of weapons, ban those weapons, and confiscate those weapons.  Until Heller is overturned, Lewis and Miller have no meaning.
> ...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll take World Opinion seriously when the adopt a Constitution like ours.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Fuck no they don't, until the world gets a Constitution like America America's business is America's


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Scalia will do for me.  Your questions is immaterial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So precedence has no bearing on any issues?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> I'll take World Opinion seriously when the adopt a Constitution like ours.




The constitutions of many countries are, in one way or another, based on ours.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take World Opinion seriously when the adopt a Constitution like ours.
> ...



But it's not ours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sure Scalia took it into consideration.  Paragraph 1 [F] of Heller certainly is aware of the precedence.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Scalia will do for me.  Your questions is immaterial.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am sure Scalia took it into consideration.  Paragraph 1 [F] of Heller certainly is aware of the precedence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a firearm to be protected by the second amendment it must  have some reasonable relationship to the preservation or efficiency of a well regulated militia, and be the kind of weapons in common use at the time, and must be supplied by the citizen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

And if all that is so, the legislatures still have the right to regulate and restrict.

The next major SCOTUS decision will take Miller, Lewis, and Heller into consideration.

No automatic exception for assault weapons and large capacity magazines exists.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure Scalia took it into consideration.  Paragraph 1 [F] of Heller certainly is aware of the precedence.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> And if all that is so, the legislatures still have the right to regulate and restrict.
> 
> The next major SCOTUS decision will take Miller, Lewis, and Heller into consideration.
> 
> ...



They cannot restrict the efficiency of a well regulated militia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

They can determine just how "the efficiency of a well regulated militia" will work and I doubt they will call on you for help in deciding.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...




That's true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> They can determine just how "the efficiency of a well regulated militia" will work and I doubt they will call on you for help in deciding



You cannot restrict the amount of ammo that a magazine carries without restricting the efficiency of a well regulated militia, you cannot restrict the type of firearms from the militia that are accessible by the military without restricting the efficiency of a well regulated militia. Precedence is the government cannot restrict anything that would be a detriment to the  efficiency of a well regulated militia.




> [quote)I doubt they will call on you for help in deciding


[/QUOTE]

Irrelevant


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, you are irrelevant.  SCOTUS won't be calling on you forhelp.  .





bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They can determine just how "the efficiency of a well regulated militia" will work and efficiency of a well regulated militia
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, you are irrelevant.  SCOTUS won't be calling on you forhelp.  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I doubt they will call on you for help in deciding



This part of your comment is irrelevant to the discussion It does not matter if they do or don't call me they cannot restrict the efficiency of a well regulated militia.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

No SCOTUS soup for you, bigrebnc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> No SCOTUS soup for you, bigrebnc.



This is how you do when you've been proven wrong you start talking stupid. The federal government cannot restrict the efficiency of a well regulated militia. There is precedence and past court rulings.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

Or crackers, bigrebnc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Or crackers, bigrebnc.



Strike three


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2013)

Or water.  

bigrebnc has a simple fail here, nothing new.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 1, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Or water.
> 
> bigrebnc has a simple fail here, nothing new.


Jake you should not drink and post at the same times you say some of the stupidest shit and you lie more when you do that.
How did I fail have you disproved my statement?



> The federal government cannot restrict the efficiency of a well regulated militia. There is precedence and past court rulings.


Can you and I have a discussion with out you trolling and saying stupid shit? How about doing this. Instead of trading stupid little comments disprove what I said. Using facts and not your opinion.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 2, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The Connecticut school massacre: How the world sees us - The Week
> 
> Canada's The Globe and Mail:
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooo, it's time this country realizes that the generation of those committing these crimes is the worst we've ever seen....We are seeing the effects of the liberal view that "every child gets a trophy", whether they deserve it or not.......We are seeing the effects, of the video game generation, where idiotic parents use video games and TV as pacifiers instead of actually being parents......We are seeing the effects that broken families cause. That baby momma drama causes. That fatherless households cause......We are seeing the effects of lousy teachers and school administrators who are clueless in recognizing broken minded children and teens, or are affraid or don't care to report their concerns......We are seeing the effects of a country that is losing its moral values.

And let us not forget what Obama's beloved Chicago and its strict gun laws have accomplished.........Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



To bad for you, not us. What country you from? Never mind, it doesn't matter and we really don't care.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 3, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



New Zealand I believe


----------



## idb (Jan 3, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No SCOTUS soup for you, bigrebnc.
> ...



Are you part of a well-regulated militia?
Where are you based, what's your rank and specialty?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 3, 2013)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes I am part of a well regulated militia.


> Where are you based


America



> what's your rank


Citizen



> specialty


Marksman.


----------



## idb (Jan 3, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That's truly interesting.
How does the regulation work?
Do you have a hierarchy?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 3, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The Connecticut school massacre: How the world sees us - The Week
> 
> Canada's The Globe and Mail:
> 
> ...




Thankfully for the non-k00ks of this country, the country has a Constitution and the president is not a king


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 3, 2013)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



How does the regulation work?
As defined from the 18th century



> Well Regulated
> 
> The Random House College Dictionary (1980) gives four definitions for the word "regulate," which were all in use during the Colonial period and one more definition dating from 1690 (Oxford English Dictionary, 2nd Edition, 1989). They are:
> 
> ...


----------



## idb (Jan 4, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


So you're a member of a properly organised militia?
Do you have officers and ranks?
Do you do training for scenarios?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 4, 2013)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



We are a well regulated militia, our ranks are citizens and yes we train monthly for any type of emergency, from natural disasters to man made and even civil unrest.


----------

